# Smoking Potatoes



## smokingjake (Jul 22, 2007)

Has anyone smoked red potatoes and if ya all did how did you do it?

Thanks 

Jake


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Jake -

There have been a few threads about potatoes. I've actually never done them believe it or not but I'm sure they had butter, cheese and bacon in there someplace. Good luck. Someone should be along shortly!


----------



## sjb3 (Aug 2, 2007)

Years ago when I had my first smoker (ECB) I had a recipe for potatoes and they were great but I can't remember it. All I can remember is I layered them. 


 in foil first layer potatoes second layer onions third layer cheese then start all over again. I think I smoked them for 2-2.5 hrs. I will try it soon just o find out. Hope this helps. Oh yea season to taste.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 9, 2007)

Try adding a layer of diced Jalapeno with or w/o seeds and membrane. Just sprinkle sparingly to test.


----------



## ron50 (Aug 9, 2007)

They'd be good as hash brown with some peppers and onions.

Or mashed smoked potatoes sound awesome!


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is a recipe I stashed in my recipe folder a while back, but have not tried. Looks like it would be good -

Smoked Potatoes

These are basically smoked potatoes with an herb and spice rub. Sounds like barbecue to me.
INGREDIENTS:
â€¢8 baking potatoes (Yukon gold's are good for this) 
â€¢1 cup bacon grease, softened, not melted 
â€¢HERB MIX: 
â€¢2 tablespoons ground sage 
â€¢2 tablespoons granulated garlic 
â€¢2 tablespoons dried parsley 
â€¢2 tablespoons salt 
â€¢2 tablespoons coarsely ground black pepper 
â€¢2 tablespoons sugar 
â€¢2 tablespoons paprika 
PREPARATION:
Wash and dry potatoes. Rub warm, soft bacon grease into the skin of each potato, covering completely. Mix the herbs together; roll each potato in herb mixture, making sure to cover completely. Puncture each potato several times. Place on hot grill in a smoker, and smoke for 1 hour at 250 deg, turning once. Remove potato and wrap each in double layer of heavy duty aluminum foil. Seal the foil and place back in smoker for another 1 to 1 1/2 hours or until soft when poked. 
** When I made these, my potatoes took longer. I omitted the 'foil step' and the potatoes were crunchy on the outside. These were the hit of the party. I'll definitely make them again.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 9, 2007)

*yes sir, your right. What I would REALLY like is a good recipe for gravy, especially "smoked gravy" I love gravy so much, and am "---" , lets not even go there, at making gravy. I would appreciate some help. Terry*


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 9, 2007)

Somewhere in the forums Dutch has a mahogany gravy recipe ... I'll go look for it. I think it''s a sticky - it was goood!

Of course gravy is just meat drippings with some water and flour ad maybe some sliced mushrooms and chopped onions...

You gotta try this!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hread.php?t=64


----------

